# How do I fix a squeaking saddle?



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

WD40. Just kidding. Have you tried to soften it up with leather saddle soap? Might help. I bought a cheap saddle that looks like leather and its super stiff. But it may help if you soften it with saddle soap. Don't know. Won't hurt to try. I hate new leather for the very fact that its not soft. But in time and and saddle soap it will get better. Maybe while you ride wear an ipod and listen to good music. Lol?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I would oil it. Then when its dry again, try baby powder. I havent needed it, but I have been told it works wonders for a squeaky saddle.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Regular baby power works only if it contains talc and not corn starch but that is for real leather. Fake leather is a plastic material and probably will not work as well. Since it is a plastic, it can't absorb oil so that isn't going to help either (at least for long - until the oil wears off by rubbing). I would avoid products like ArmorAll since that will make the surface slick. It may stop after a lot of use but I don't think there is any product that will help for long.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've never owned anything synthetic, but did have a random thought...since its a non-absorbent material, what about some type of wax on the underside of your fender? Like the stuff used on skis or surf boards. 

I'd contact the manufacturer and ask what they would suggest.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Thankyou for the ideas! Will try some of them as soon as possible, the rain is not great at the moment


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I've tried the baby powder on my western saddle and it worked like a charm!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

gigem88 said:


> I've tried the baby powder on my western saddle and it worked like a charm!


Was it leather or synthetic?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If it's synthetic DO NOT use any oil based products on it. You'll completely _ruin_ the saddle if you do.

The OP stated it _wasn't_ a leather saddle, so why would any of you recommend oiling it or using saddle soap?

Synthetic saddle flaps can and do squeak if the stirrup leathers are rubbing, especially if the leathers themselves are synthetic. It's just the nature of the beast.

OP, there's not a lot you can do about the squeaking. My Wintec flaps squeak too, when I wear my tall boots. They don't squeak from the leathers, though.


----------



## Dusty and Olivia (Jun 22, 2011)

Kayley just use baby powder its what we do at brooks


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> If it's synthetic DO NOT use any oil based products on it. You'll completely _ruin_ the saddle if you do.
> 
> The OP stated it _wasn't_ a leather saddle, so why would any of you recommend oiling it or using saddle soap?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice! 
I do not really think of it as synthetic though, it probally is synthetic but I just call it fake leather. 
Here is a few photos even though they're not very handy.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Dusty and Olivia said:


> Kayley just use baby powder its what we do at brooks


Yes women!
Will try this weekend if it's not raining.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I used baby powder then went for a ride, it worked! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

